# Tachyon bei ebay



## GTdanni (26. Mai 2005)

Ich hab grad noch schnell ebay nach "GT" durchsucht und dieses Tachyon gefunden. 
Sieht sehr original aus (bis evtl. auf den Lenker) und für den Sofortkauf ein Schnäppchen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30753&item=5201738929&rd=1

Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2005)

schade, entweder bin ich zu klein oder das Bike ist zu gross...  
Das Teil haette ich prompt gekauft!!!
oldman

p.s. @gtdanni - meine email hat sich erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (27. Mai 2005)

wär das nicht was für unseren freund der sich ein cross rad aufbauen will?


----------



## Morfeus (27. Mai 2005)

mmmhm, könnte mir das passen? Kenne mich mit den Größen bei Trekkingbikes nicht aus. Fahr sonst GT Größe XL....

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (27. Mai 2005)

Schon ein attraktives Angebot - aber das hat doch dieses spezielle Reifen-/Rädermaß, oder?!


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (27. Mai 2005)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt gesteinigt werde: Ich habe so ein Teil in genau der Farbe vor ein paar Wochen dem Altmetall mitgegeben.   

Das Bike war aber wirklich keine Offenbarung. Wenn ich da an die Exage 500er Komponenten denke... Einfach gruselig. 

Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Ich habe es an einer Velobörse für 30 SFr. auch nur gekauft wegen den noch intakten Deore DX Schalthebeln. 

Und die kommen nun an ein perfekt erhaltenes Avalanche in Ball Burnished welches ich wegen defekten Schalthebeln günstigst gegen eine Manitou 1 Elastomergabel  eingeatauscht hatte.


----------



## GTdanni (27. Mai 2005)

Der Rahmen ist schon einer der seltensten GT Entwürfe. 

Verstellbare Gabel, Innen verlegter Zug und Räder der Dimension 590 sind schon etwas exclusiv. 

Eigentlich unnütz das Teil aber eben sehr selten und ein echtes GT. 


Cu danni


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (27. Mai 2005)

Ach Du Sch.... Und ich hab's in die Tonne getreten ! Da lässt man sich Bikes und Rahmen aus der halben Welt zuschicken nur weil sie selten oder kultig sind und dann sowas. Es ist doch schon zum   

Nun ja, die Laufräder kamen mir schon ETWAS komisch vor, aber ich nahm mal an es liege nur an der Bereifung. 

Zum meiner Entlastung kann ich wenigsten noch anmerken, dass die Ausstattung wirklich unter aller Kanone war. Exage 500LX, da ist sogar eine Alivio der reinste Rolls Royce dagegen. Und wie Du schon sagtest, eigentlich völlig UNNÜTZ das Ding. Und die Farbe war eigentlich auch hässlich... Und der Sattel war runtergeritten... Und überhaupt, es werden eh nur 26" Bikes gesammelt   

Wobei dieses 20" Zaskar (20" Räder, nicht Rahmengrösse!) welches da auf meinem Schreibtisch steht auch nicht wirklich nützlich ist und rein wegen der Radgrösse eigentlich auch nicht gesammelt werden dürfte.

O.K, hab ich das Tachyon halt weggeschmissen weils nicht auf dem Schreibtisch Platz gehabt hätte. Eigentlich eine verdammt gute Begründung, jetzt geht's mir gleich wieder besser


----------



## Valen (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich dachte immer, das Tachyon hätte es nur in der Ausstattungsvariante Suntour XC Ltd mit DiaCompe Bremsen und Sakae Kurbel gegeben. Kenne das von Fotos so und genau in diesem (Original-)Zustand steht es hinter mir.

Hat vielleicht jemand noch Kataloge von GT wo das Tachyon drin ist?

Ich kenne nur diese Fotos:

Gruss 
VALEN


----------



## Kint (30. Mai 2005)

sach ich doch crossrad ! Hat doch vor kurzem jemand massiv nen rahmen gesucht. wer war das denn noch ?


----------



## GTdanni (30. Mai 2005)

Nen Crossrad ist es ja eigentlich auch nicht, eher ein MTB mit Rennlenker. 

Aber es hat 3 originale Flaschenhalterplätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

